# SharpShooter broadhead new from WASP



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

hhmmm.......Looks strangly similar to magnus stingers, right down the the bee on the package. The only thing it appears they didn't copy was the lifetime no fault replacement policy that magnus offers.


----------



## PA Bowman (Dec 11, 2003)

That bee is actually a wasp which has been the Trademark of Wasp for years.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

you're right pa bowmen....hence the name Wasp


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Magnus napped the Wasp Logo from WASP I think


Good Lookignhed esp for women & kids too


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

Tink, about how long has wasp been around?
I remember some people using them before i started with the bow about 5-6 years ago and they were usually one of the highest ranked quality heads around at that time.
Not saying anything changed though


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Wasp has been around for a heck of a long time. I used to shoot the Cam Loc's back when I shot a Bear Whitetail Hunter. They sure could be a pain to change the blades but they shot great & at that time was one of the best if not best replacable blade on the market. I wish them the best of luck with the new broadhead, it looks like a nice product!


----------



## PA Bowman (Dec 11, 2003)

I believe that Wasp started making broadheads back in the mid 1970's.
They have excellent quality and I have been using them for over 15 years now.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks fellas. I knew they had been in the business a long time but was uncertain to the extent of time.
I with them well this year!!!


----------



## PA Bowman (Dec 11, 2003)

Team Hoyt,
Great signature
Long live Dimebag!!!!


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

Looks like a great head, it looks like all of the blades are replaceable not just the bleeder blades. I am going to give this one a try, have been itchin to try a c on c type head but shoot a pretty fast setup and have been concerned about planing. This heads compact design should fly well even at faster speeds. Wasp quality is outstanding and I'm sure this will be no different.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

PA Bowman said:


> Team Hoyt,
> Great signature
> Long live Dimebag!!!!


 :wink:


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

*Wasp Broadheads=Quality*

Funny thing about Wasp broadheads. You don't read much about them, or hear them talked about as much as other broadheads, but they have been making and selling them for decades, so they must be doing something right.

I used Wasp Hammer SST's in the past, and most recently, I used the 100 grain Wasp Boss Bullets, which I found to be an excellent broadhead. I bet these SharpShooter broadheads turn out to be a great cut-on-contact broadhead, too.


----------

